# Alpha VI review. (Alpha Haiyan Cube)



## IV (Aug 20, 2010)

Brand Spanking New on Speedcubingstore.com
Thanks to the Hiayan Memory cube being an odd 20-25 bucks, Alpha finally released a cheaper version, and at around $12... you get your money's worth.

The Alpha VI is just what you think it would be... it's an Alpha V that's already been turned into a Haiyan Memory cube at the factory, thereby cutting cost and time. This is great for you because you basically get an updated Haiyan Memory cube but without the $25 price tag.

The cube, just like the previous two Alpha cubes is very enclosed and together. As soon as I got it, I disassembled it to tweak each side to the same tension when to my surpize.

The Orange face was stripped. It won't tighten but it will loosen so there isn't a major flaw. I went into my toolbox and put a small washer on the end of the screw to shim it so it would tighten up with the other faces, it's quite right now but I will be purchasing a new core to replace the stripped one ASAP.

Build quality is decent but a bit behind Sheng EN. The Edges feel a bit flimsy and the center peices are held together with small plastic tabs that I feel might be easily broken if handled roughly. Although... it does feel better knowing that if I drop it, the sides won't go flying every direction like my F-II.

In comparison to smoother cubes, it isn't quite as liable to overshoot as the sides sort of click together. One flick of the finger assures that each face hits its target and has more of a mechanical, tactical feel than Sheng EN cubes or smoother cubes.

Overall, It's a great cube that is as fast if not in an equal field as the F-II however it is in a completely different side of the spectrum as far as feel. This is why I feel that the latest Alpha series and the F series are rivals. They are similar in performance, yet nothing alike in feel so it may be easy to deduce that one might think one is better or easier to use than the other, where it just suits their play style better. So, pick one up, you'll like it. I like mine, even if I had to rig the core a bit. :fp


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 20, 2010)

NVM, JUST A HAIYAN CUBE. D:


----------



## IV (Aug 20, 2010)

VI!


----------



## jiggy (Aug 20, 2010)

Have I missed a trick here? When did this come out?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 20, 2010)

It's the Haiyan's Haiyan cube.


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 20, 2010)

[youtubeHD]1i3qUuAxJNw[/youtubeHD]


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 20, 2010)

The Haiyan's Haiyan Cube?

Hasn't this been out for donkeys?

Edit - yes it has - I got one in the springtime.


----------



## IV (Aug 20, 2010)

Most people I know have been saying Alpha VI or A VI... but yeah I suppose Haiyan's Haiyan works too.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 20, 2010)

i've been using this for OH for a while. it's not that new.


----------



## jiggy (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, yeah, Haiyan's Haiyan has been out for ages, I thought you were talking about the factory mod of the Alpha V they were going to release. I'm pretty sure it's wrong to call it the Alpha VI, though. It's also _not_ a "an Alpha V that's already been turned into a Haiyan Memory cube at the factory" by any means. Not your fault though, if that's what the shop called it!


----------



## IV (Aug 20, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Oh, yeah, Haiyan's Haiyan has been out for ages. I'm pretty sure it's wrong to call it the Alpha VI. It's also _not_ a "an Alpha V that's already been turned into a Haiyan Memory cube at the factory" by any means. Not your fault though, if that's what the shop called it!



It's what a few reviewers other than me are calling it...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 20, 2010)

It's an *Alpha* Haiyan, not Haiyan's Haiyan's HaiyanHaiyan Haiyan cube, nor it is an A6.


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 20, 2010)

So now people will say Alpha VI vs F II, instead of Alpha V vs F II. 

Seems like FII is the better cube just on the fact that it stands up against several generations of alphas.


----------



## jiggy (Aug 20, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> It's an *Alpha* Haiyan, not Haiyan's Haiyan's HaiyanHaiyan Haiyan cube, nor it is an A6.



I calls it likes I sees it:



Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> The Haiyan’s cube – Haiyan is designed by me. I wish you like it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 20, 2010)

jiggy said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > It's an *Alpha* Haiyan, not Haiyan's Haiyan's HaiyanHaiyan Haiyan cube, nor it is an A6.
> ...



I'm not trying to be a cube Nazi, forcing you to call it the way I want. The point I'm trying to make here is that the *brand* is Alpha. But also since it's designed by Hai-Yan, it could also be called "Haiyan's cube". I'm not saying that "Haiyan's Haiyan cube" is wrong, but I see that some people starts to think that the brand is "Haiyan"....

You should call it any way you want, anyway, but just make sure that you are referring to the right cube and is not confusing..


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 20, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



You are all confusing yourselves. 

Make: Haiyan
Model: Alpha
Type: VI
Year: 2010


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 20, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > jiggy said:
> ...



uhh...I assume you are just joking?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 20, 2010)

I wouldn't argue with daniel here...he know hardware like his life depended on it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm not idolizing you, I'm just saying that you know a crap load about hardware.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 20, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I wouldn't argue with daniel here...he know hardware like his life depended on it.



why do (some) people here keeps on idolizing me..:confused: lol.

It's not a bad thing, but just so that you know, I can't always be right . But I am confidient for things that I am sure of, though

But thanks anyway Waffle 




PS: lol signature. 10/10
__________________
Choppa~
Chopper FTW!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 20, 2010)

haha, I'm not saying that YOU are "idolizing"....

I just also kinda ran out of vocab here btw.....what's a better word..? 
Ionizing?
__________________
Choppa~
Chopper FTW!


----------



## Winball (Aug 20, 2010)

IV said:


> Brand Spanking New on Speedcubingstore.com
> Thanks to the Hiayan Memory cube being an odd 20-25 bucks, Alpha finally released a cheaper version, and at around $12... you get your money's worth.
> 
> The Alpha VI is just what you think it would be...* it's an Alpha V that's already been turned into a Haiyan Memory cube at the factory,* thereby cutting cost and time. This is great for you because you basically get an updated Haiyan Memory cube but without the $25 price tag.
> ...



This is not true.
The VI (Haiyan) is a brand new model, not like the A5 (V) or the Haiyan Memory.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 20, 2010)

Winball said:


> IV said:
> 
> 
> > Brand Spanking New on Speedcubingstore.com
> ...



You're half-right. A6≠Haiyan

It's kinda like how the Ferrari Enzo is not the long-waited Ferrari F60...

EDIT: nvm, the Enzo actually does hold the place for the F60...just that it's not named like that officially. 
But the A6 is a coming project, so it have nothing to do with the the Haiyan.


----------



## IV (Aug 20, 2010)

Would that be A-IV *AKA* A-Haiyan?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 20, 2010)

IV said:


> A6 *AKA* A-Haiyan?



no.

Enzo Ferrari (AKA F60)
Alpha Haiyan (AKA Haiyan's cube)
Alpha VI (AKA that-long-waited-mysterious-cube-that-some-people-constantly-mistakenly-recognizes-the-Haiyan-as-it)

answered also to the post below.


----------



## IV (Aug 20, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> IV said:
> 
> 
> > Would that be A-IV *AKA* A-Haiyan?
> ...



Now something tells me that you knew what I meant.
A-VI *AKA* Haiyan

I've got a bad habit of typing 4 as 6 in roman numerals.


----------



## IV (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok...
Someone might want to tell Speedcubeshop that.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 21, 2010)

I have replied to your question in the post above. Don't call it an A6 anymore OK?

(Weird....for some reason the system failed to send my post and when I post again, it becomes double-posted..)


----------



## davidgreece (Sep 16, 2010)

my Alpha 6 has like an alpha 5 core


----------

